# طلب مساعدة فى احدى الكورسات



## سامح 2010 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​لو ممكن حد من حضرتكم عنده اسئلة أو نماذج امتحانات خاصة بكورس الـ api 510
او كورسات الشرح
أكون شاكر جدا له المساعدة
وكل عام وانتم بخير
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
​


----------



## تولين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم يمكنك الاستفادة من الموضوعات الموجودة بالقسم


----------



## سامح 2010 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل عام وانتم بخير 
وهذا المنتدى الرائع فى تقدم ورفعة
وأن يحفظ القائمين عليه ويبارك فيهم
ويجزهم عنى وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء*

جزاكم الله خيرا على ردك 
فلقد اطلعت على محتويات المنتدى
ولكنى اسأل إن كان أحد من الزملاء عنده المزيد من الاسئلة ونماذج الإمتحانات
جزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير

*سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## وحيد جمعه عبدالصمد (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودكم الرائع فى توفير اسئله api 510,571


----------



## سامح 2010 (1 أغسطس 2011)

نسأل الله أن يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال

وأن يجعله فى ميزان الحسنات

 سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم


----------

